# Cavity vents for timber frame



## babybuilder (18 Dec 2007)

hi
I am in the process of a self-build and have recently got the outer block leaf plastered with K rend. The house is a timber frame and I noticed that the block layers have not put in any vents to ventilate the cavity between the timber frame and the block wall. I know that its critical to allow moisture to escape the cavity so as to prevent rotting of the timber frame. I would be grateful if there is anyone out there who could provide information on
1) the name of the vents that could be retrofitted
or the level of difficulty in fitting them
2)where they could be purchased

My other concern is the problem with drilling or adjusting the k rend as this cannot be patched up.
Thanks


----------



## Meathman99 (18 Dec 2007)

I have a card from a compnay that makes such a product    Will find name of product and company this evening


----------



## babybuilder (18 Dec 2007)

thanks meathman99.


----------



## Meathman99 (20 Dec 2007)

www.drillvent.com


----------



## babybuilder (20 Dec 2007)

Hi Meathman
Thanks very much for the link, this is exactly what I was looking for.  I'll get in contact with them tomorrow and hopefully proceed with the retrofitting in the new year.
Again, thanks for the help


----------

